# Pages Tableaux



## JudgeTurpin (2 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à Tous,

Voilà j'aimerai savoir si il était possible dintégrer des formules dans les tableaux créé sur pages avec un Ipad ?
Et dans le cas contraire si il était possible d'intégrer les tableurs venant de numbers de façon à ce qu'ils conservent les formules ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

